# Photographer Broke Due to Copyright Lawsuit by Monkey



## table1349 (Jul 14, 2017)

*Photographer Broke Due to Copyright Lawsuit by Monkey*


----------



## KmH (Jul 15, 2017)

Welcome to the age of the Internet and to a general lack of understanding about intellectual property rights.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 15, 2017)

Well that is kind of the crux of the problem here.  The monkey took the photo but the courts will not assign copyright to the monkey.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 15, 2017)

PETA can be a PITA.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 15, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> PETA can be a PITA.


I would have given you a like and an agree as well but I could only choose one.


----------

